# Elons roadster beaten to Mars by Škoda



## Gizmo (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hilarious! I especially like the message on the display, "DON'T PANIC ELON".


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

That was awesome!!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That was awesome!!


I would add: that was a 'Superb' way to illustrate the tremendous impact Elon & T≡SLA have on the car industry... ! 

To see Škoda, part of the VAG group, use this theme to see a 280hp fossil ( to Bjørn...) is particularly ironic...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I've been to both Mars and Moon this past week.
So take that, Skoda. Nissan Leaf FTW! 

(and seriously, Google, could you really not find a much better "representative" picture for Moon? A burning building, really?)


----------

